# top malfunction



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

in the shop today for numerous problems (the usual leaks, compass crapped out, front seat stuck etc) but the other day I went to put the top down, the windows dropped 2 inches and I got a message that says "convertible top malf.....workshop"
dealer has no idea and has never seen that message before. 
great.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: top malfunction (ridgebacks)*

I think I read a few reports here mentioning what you describe. I think the issue was something with the trunk release mechanism needing an adjustment. Not sure if it was the top release or the bottom release of the trunk. I don't think this caused an error code either which was strange because I would figure if the computer knew there was a problem it certainly should be able to tell you what it expected to happen that didn't. Here's to hoping you find a talented tech


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: top malfunction (solarflare)*

update
hydraulic pump went bad.


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: top malfunction (ridgebacks)*

I have a few questions just to see if there was frequency of use or something that might have caused the failure. Just a few questions...
How long have you had the car? Do you do anything abnormal when putting putting the top down or up? Do you put it down or up a large number of times a day? Do you have the "SmartTop" module installed?


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: top malfunction (walkert)*

had the car since January I live in NY so it wasnt used until late march/april 
nothing abnormal at all
up and down maybe 2X a day if I'm driving that car. certainly not unusual.
I go to town, put it up, 
then put it down before I drive back.
I am very leary about this to say the least.
they also replaced my front seat because the frame was bad.


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: top malfunction (ridgebacks)*

no smart top function
(not even sure what that is)


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: top malfunction (ridgebacks)*

Top malfunction seems to be the A/C (pressure switch). Oh, never mind. You mean that kind of "top" malfunction.


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: top malfunction (blue4max)*

update day 2: top is not fixed. 
they replaced the hydraulic pump - and unfortunately, that didnt fix the problem. got a message from the dealership that they were replacing a "computer control" tomorrow to see *if* that would fix it.
if?
on another note, I am so not loving the PT Cruiser I have as the Enterprise loaner they got me. blech.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: top malfunction (ridgebacks)*

There's nothing like the shotgun approach to car repair











_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:02 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: top malfunction (solarflare)*

I am thinking about it this way - if nothing else I'm getting a bunch of brand new parts that didnt need to be fixed......


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: top malfunction (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_There's nothing like the shotgun approach to car repair










Did you see the article about the guy who was arrested for the shotgunn approach to lawnmower repair...








http://www.wkrg.com/national/a...16317/




_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:04 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: top malfunction (mark_d_drake)*

update:
"keep the loaner through the weekend" ugh!
everything they try keeps getting shorted out and they still cant find the problem.


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: top malfunction (ridgebacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgebacks* »_ maybe 2X a day if I'm driving that car. certainly not unusual.
I go to town, put it up, then put it down before I drive back.


I'm leery of excessive up/down operation of my Eos. There's a LOT of stuff happening when the top is in motion. Since I'm retired, I don't have a need to drive to work, top up, lock up. Come home, top down, get home top up. Repeat tomorrow.
I would love to see a VW stat that they tested the top operation 50,000 times or something like that, but until they do, I keep my top motors only running when I have to. If I come home with the top down, it stays down in the garage and goes out the same way unless the weather is bad.
There have been several times when I could have put the top down, but elected to go with all the windows down instead. One of the big pluses for me re the Eos was the "hard top" look which goes back to the 50's and 60's. I think it was in the early 70's when the "hard top" convertible went out of style and all that was offered was coupes with a pillar. Probably even more important, A/C became standard or mostly standard about this same time.



_Modified by blue4max at 9:40 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I was curious, so I googled VW EOS convertible top testing Cycles
and this was in the seventh result:

http://editorial.carsales.com.....aspx
Eos' CSC roof mechanism uses 470 parts and an electro-hydraulic pump with eight cylinders to move the five sections in two-part stages.
Sounds troublesome? *VW says that almost 10,000 open-close cycles were performed in testing *and assures us that in the event of a rear collision, panel beaters will be able to resurrect the roof without difficulty. The Eos open-top's innovative sliding glass sunroof is separately powered by an electric motor.



_Modified by ialonso at 7:03 AM 8-3-2008_


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Well, if 10,000 cycles (up/down) is the mean, that works out to 27 years with one cycle a day. Double that with 2 cycles a day and you still have 13.5 years. Still, I'm leery of excessive up/down cycles as there is a lot of stuff going on back there and I plan on keeping my Eos at least 10 years.


----------



## notyetowner (Jun 23, 2008)

blue4max, I am also leary of the top up/down frequency but also feel a need to make sure it does its thing frequently enough to keep things lubed. I figured since I'm in the northeast the top down year is only a max of 7 months and thats increasing the year based on global warming. That makes the 10000 cycles = to 47 years and I'll be dead by then but probably with a permanent smile


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (notyetowner)*

update:
they STILL have my car and as of yesterday they were calling the "corporate technicians" to see if they could help. are there such things or are they just buying time?
how long do I let this go on and what recourse do I have? they've had it a week already.
I am losing confidence by the day.
and I'm really tired of driving this crappy PTCruiser when summer is quickly coming to a close and my top-down days are getting slimmer and slimmer.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (ridgebacks)*

There are corporate specialist for the EOS Roof..


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

somehow that still doesn't make me feel better knowing they are required to fix this.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ridgebacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgebacks* »_somehow that still doesn't make me feel better knowing they are required to fix this.


I don't see how it is any different than going to a specialist for any ailment one may have. It does not make sense for VW to train thousands of mechanics for a problem only a few may encounter. I think the fact that there is a person that can address it in a reasonal amount of time is a reasonable expectation.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I have on average opened and closed my roof around 4 times a day. Some times as many as 8 times a day. I figure if I am going to have it break I want it to break while under warranty. As it stands the roof has worked really well, other than probably needing to get the interior fabric lines tightened at some point. I plan to do that near the end of the warranty period. Every once in a while the drivers side flap does not go up on the fabric which causes the panel on the back seat roof well to not come up, which causes an error. I then flip the fabric up and continue with the lowering. It catches on the plastic tube that holds the electrical stuff, but its a rare issue for me and happens about once every 60 times that I lower it. I plan to maximize my enjoyment of owning this convertible, and that means USING it.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (EosEnthusiastNB)*

You have a rather unique Eos, wheat beige with the Lux package! I thought wheat beige was only available on the base model in '07? That was my first color choice and have only seen one in the last year and half and that was on the showroom floor when I bought my Eos. It was a base model. But getting back on topic. I have to agree, use the top well while it's in warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

